
Lies Entrepreneurs Tell Themselves - prostoalex
https://thinkgrowth.org/lies-entrepreneurs-tell-themselves-67322643a1c8?_hsenc=p2ANqtz--PznnDIgFKpbuNFQAlijT-1Kmsb2vQuLI_ayCi3cfo2I4afB1cadCO3-94YRU-q4v-ZBygGGk-t77rC10IRC6YFRCsxA&_hsmi=61989396
======
vonnik
I respect the point that Steve is making. I also respect the fact that he was
honest in answering his wife. If he had valued other things more than his job,
I wonder whether we would know his name or read his posts.

